# Opinions on Ortho Flex saddles, please.



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

My mom's friend has an ortho-flex saddle she said I could borrow for my horse.

She said they fit most horses.

Does anyone have any experience with these saddles?

Please share opinions!
Thanks.


----------

